# Bay....with a dorsal stripe and leg barring?!



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I vote dun, I don't see bay at all.

But really, all I know is that she's donkey-colored, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats what it seems like, but the shade is fooling me! I've never seen a dun that was this dark before.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely dun! Shoulder strips and dorsal are the big give away!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I ave no idea of her color, I just had to say she's soooo stinkin cute.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Donkey/mule genetics are very different from horse genetics. I personally know nothing about donkey genetics nor the mules that inherit most of their color, so, unfortunately, I'm not of much help here.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

awe !! I want one. I think she is a Red Dun


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

She seems to have inherited the classic donkey color genes. Pretty sure she has that primitive dun donkey gene but donkey colors are totally entirely different from horses. I don't even know if much/any work has been done on mules to determine how horse and donkey color genes work together. 

I'd call her a class donkey dun though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely looks like donkey genes rather than horse genes giving her the primitive markings. I don't know much about donks/mules, but I do know that the shoulder barring like that is called something like a "cross".


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My friend spotted mule baby. Isn't he cute! Anyways the little mule is registered as a gray dun spotted mule.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> My friend spotted mule baby. Isn't he cute! Anyways the little mule is registered as a gray dun spotted mule.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If that's momma behind her then it's technically a hinny. 

Male donkey x female horse = mule
Male horse x female donkey = hinny


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah that is momma I learned something new 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats exactly what was stumping me. Would I call her just 'dun' or is she actually not dun but bay- with the donkey genes giving her all of the primitive markings? I'm hoping to show her if I keep her so I'll need to decide on something...I guess whatever donkey color best matches hers would be the best? 

Either way, she's cute and I'm glad that she's healthy and appears to have a MUCH more agreeable temperment than either of her parents. That might have something to do with the fact that I've been handling her from day one though.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Definately dun, it is inherited from the donkey, but it's still dun. I called my mule brown dun, she could be the same.

Peppy Barrel Racing I'm pretty sure that's a donkey, not a mule or hinny, adorable though!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how cute. a hinny ! she has the sicilian *** stripes ! I call them Jesus donkeys, they have the cross on thier backs.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol I thought she told me it was a mule u might be right he could be a donkey I can't remember ill ask her next time I talk to her. I've never got to see him in person yet he is a few hours away from me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He is really adorable, I love how much white he has! Hinnys typically have more horse like ears, and mules have more donkey ears (that's not the only difference, just one of the easier to see). That little guy just looks all donkey! His mama's pretty cute too!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It's a donkey your right I was confused about what she told me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Aw she's cute honesty if I wouldn't have seen mom I would have thought she was all donkey u should start a thread on her so we can watch her grow


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, she does look very donkey, doesn't she? The only thing 'horse' I see is her more refined face and her gaits. Thankfully she got the floating trot from her mama!

I'd love to start a thread tracking her growth, but unfortunately I don't have a camera right now. These pictures were taken and given to me by a friend- otherwise I'd have no pictures at all. Hopefully I can get another one soon but I'm not sure xD


----------

